# Cockapoos and cats



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello, 
This is the first time Ive posted. 
We are on Thirza's waiting list at Marley Cockapoos and we are keepin our fingers crossed for a puppy. We are so excited!
We already own a cat and Im wondering how they'll get along..if at all. 
Does anyone with a marley pup have a cat..?and if so how do they react to each other?

Denise


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I don't have a marley pup, but I have three cats and two poos. The cats were not happy at first and they made short work of putting them in their place, but everyone gets a long now. 
My two younger cats (3 and 5) actually play with the dogs now. In the beginning I made sure not to let the puppies chase or bark at the cats. I let the cats get use to them on their own time line. We were lucky because Jake was first and he is very gentle and quiet. By the time Willow came the cats already trusted the situation. (granted Willow did get more wackes than Jake but they never use their claws) 
Jake and Sid (5 yr old male)


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello Donna, 
What beautiful photos. They look happy and relaxed with each other. Thank you for telling me how Jake and Willow get on with your cats .
Thirza, the breeder at Marley cockapoos picks a puppy for you,matching puppy to your home situation. I have asked Thirza for a 'gentle'pup with the cat and our children in mind. Im hoping that they will get along in the long run. Seeing your photos gives me hope that it can happen. 

Denise


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We have 5 cats and the two cockapoo boys who are around 14 weeks.
A couple of the cats have been curious and come quite close for a look and even touch noses occasionally, 2 are indifferent and act like the dogs aren't there and 1 has moved in next door coming back for food when the boys are in their crate at night!
No fighting though which is good but no mutual fan clubs either although very early days!
I'm sure yours will all find a way to get along that works for everyone.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We have 3 cats and rest entry took in a 4th for a relative till they get settled in there new place. This new cat had never been round other cats let alone dogs. So it took a little getting used too but they have all settled well with each other, it's actually our youngest cat who is causing the problems. 

Anyway, cats tend to teach puppies there place early on, however don't force it with you cat, some cats just never get used to dogs, it took us 6 years with one of our old cats to get him used to the dogs, it wasn't till his more confidant pall died that he seemed to stand up for himself. He isn't all cuddly with them but he isn't scared of them anymore.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an 9 week old puppy and we have an 9 year old cat. She had been around dogs but not more than a couple of weeks and never really got settle with them. She was always on edge.

We bought Piper home on Aug 31st and Saturday will be two weeks. My cat took well to the puppy. They both sniffed each other a lot. More than once the puppy got to active for our cat and she just "corrected" her with a few slaps. My cat is now comfortable with the dog and doesn't have a problem relaxing and sleeping near the dog. Even on top of the crate when the puppy is in there. She even chast the puppy around today. 

I don't know if they will become playmates, but I like the way things are going. I let my cat correct the puppy when she feels the need. She is very tolerant of what Piper does.


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

I have two cats and they're still not fond of Ludo. They are much better than when we first got him, but my male cat hisses & swats him a lot, and my female cat still runs away from him. I think it just depends though; when Ludo is calm they can all be in the same room together, otherwise he is too overwhelming for them. There are three outdoor cats in my neighborhood, and they run across Ludo sometimes and they will rub heads with each other. I think the biggest factor is whether the puppy is in hyper mode, and whether or not the cat responds by running away - this sparks the chase instinct in Ludo.


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you all for your replies. It makes me realise that it may be possible for them to get on eventually as long as the introductions are done carefully. 
Very interesting to hear all your experiences. 
Denise


----------



## Jen62 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi, I have a poo and a cat... its taken some time but they definitely have a love - hate relationship now... poo loves cat, cat hates poo! Actually, it's not that bad. Harley (poo) is hilarious to watch - he backs up to Tebo (cat) showing him his bum as that's what dogs do to be friends right!? Tebo swats at Harley and Harley swats back thinking its just a game and part of play! They do now sleep comfortably in separate baskets next to each other, although I would be thrilled if I ever saw them in the same basket! If Harley and I go for a walk, Tebo will follow us, much to the amusement of the neighbours!! Like I say... love - hate! It only started to change when Harley had been here for 6 mnths - and the reason was tuna! They both love it! So I started to ensure something good happened for both of them when they were in the same room... started feeding them tuna on separate sides of the baby gate, then when in the same room, and will even now eat from the same (large!) plate. Think if you do pick the right dog then that will help - Harley is definitely not gentle! Good luck - you will have lots of fun


----------



## Jdean (Feb 2, 2013)

We had a Marley pup from Thirza in August. You have certainly chosen a fab breeder. Piper was his Mummy and Woody was his dad. He is a fantastic puppy and she chose him for us and he was our first pup. He was also not the quietest in the litter but not the most dominant either. Rest assured that you will end up with the perfect puppy for you, we certainly did and have Thirza to thank for that. Your going to adore your new addition


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Pixie was slightly wary of Beau to start with so we put up a stair gate so Pixie could escape to some peace and quiet but as you can see they are the best of friends now


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Pixie was slightly wary of Beau to start with so we put up a stair gate so Pixie could escape to some peace and quiet but as you can see they are the best of friends now


Gorgeous pic! Reminds me of Charlie.. Lola and Charlie loved each other too.. Sadly poor little guy is in kitty heaven now.


----------

